# iPhone 4 time did not change



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Did anyone else with an iPhone 4 and on Rogers, time change?

I have tried turning the phone off and back on but no change.

Edit: So I went into the settings and the 'Set Automatically' is set to ON but the time reads one hour back, if i change it to OFF it goes to the correct time which is one hour forward.

This is odd i never had this happen before.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine changed with no problems (on Rogers).

I just checked the settings and Set Automatically is off.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Set Automatically is supposed to be to ON, thats what it means Set Automatically, which means it receives the time from the cell tower


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm, I did a quick search and it appears that some phones in the US are being affected by the time change, similar to what happened in November. Perhaps some Rogers phones are affected too.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

My jailbroken 3Gs (on Bell) changed time to 2 hours instead of just one hour. I tried to sync it with iTunes, no change. Looked at the "Set Automatically" and it was on. Then just pressing various buttons and settings it suddenly showed the correct time. Absolutely weird!

And no, I am not on 4.3, I am on 4.0.1 because I do not know how to update to 4.3, jailbreak and still retain my unlock.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My unlocked iPhone 4 on Telus changed correctly.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I think it has to do with the fact that some of Canada and the US now changes clocks two weeks earlier than normal in the spring and two weeks later than norma in the Fall.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

No issues on my 3GS running 4.3.  (Moved an hour forward at 2 AM.)


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

No issues on my 2G's running 3.1.3 and my experimental 2G running 4.2.1,

One on Rogers, one on chatr

No issues on GF's iP4 aswell. (chatr)


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

My iPhone 4 on Fido did not change either.
Only when set Auto was pushed to OFF, the correct time (+1hr) is displayed. However when set auto is switch back ON the time did not advance correctly.
Can we send advice to Apple support on this? The first time this happens.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

The very odd thing is, I'm sure it changed automatically this morning @2am to 3am, just before I slept.
It did not show this change in the afternoon!

Somehow the hour did not advance, I also notice even Safari bookmarks and history are all blank! I have to quit and reboot the app to get them back!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

rollee said:


> Can we send advice to Apple support on this? The first time this happens.


Is that even an Apple problem?
My cell phone (not an Apple product) also showed the wrong time until I turned it off and then on again.
The time setting comes from the cell phone service provider, it's not built into the cell phone.

On a related note - a few weeks ago I wanted to check the time for the full moon in Montreal local time. About half the sites showed the local time worng because they have never adjusted their software algorithm when the change to start and end date to DST was made.
I know that because I emailed a few of the sites about that and they came back all embarrassed that they had missed that.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

My phone changed correctly twice.. Once on the time change in Alberta, and again when I got off the plane at Pearson. <looks around> so this is Ontario.. A lot smaller than I expected.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

An update, now the time on my phone is changing back and forth on its own. One minute its the correct time then all of sudden its an hour back. I did not have a problem with the last iOS 4.2.1 now with 4.3 its an issue.

I have seen report on other websites with regards to Bell and Rogers, and also in the states. You should not have to restart your phone to show the correct time, i have never had to do that with any cell phone i have ever had.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

No problems here with my iphone 4 (4.3) on Fido, in the past I have had to turn my phone off and back on to get the phone to update the time both at daylight savings time change and when driving from one time zone to another... this was a number of years ago... with non-smart phones all of which happened to be CDMA, Telus, Bell, and Virgin mobile...


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

iPhone users experiencing DST glitch, read on


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> An update, now the time on my phone is changing back and forth on its own. One minute its the correct time then all of sudden its an hour back. I did not have a problem with the last iOS 4.2.1 now with 4.3 its an issue.


If the time toggles back and forth like that it has to be a provider issue not an iOS issue.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

krs said:


> If the time toggles back and forth like that it has to be a provider issue not an iOS issue.


now it has stopped and is stuck an hour back. if it was provider then all cell phones would have issue. and other iphone in north america are having issue.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

FYI:

iPhone clocks fall back instead of springing forward - thestar.com.

*The solution is simple: Shut down and restart the phone or switch the phone to "airplane mode" and then back.*


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

By some apple magic, the clock suddenly got back to normal time (Daylight +1) at around 10:30pm, after being an hour behind the entire day.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> now it has stopped and is stuck an hour back. if it was provider then all cell phones would have issue. and other iphone in north america are having issue.


From what I read earlier it sounded as if only iphones of specific providers qwere affected and others not.
But now it seems to be an almost random occurrence which doesn't make any sense.



> Many iPhone owners are reporting yet another Daylight Savings Time bug, this time some iPhone clocks chose to ‘fall back’ an hour rather than “springing forward” like they are supposed to.
> 
> The bug has affected iPhone users on a wide variety of networks, including Verizon, AT&T, and Rogers, and there doesn’t seem to be any consistency on who had the problem and who didn’t. Is this a time-zone sensitive bug? Is it only certain versions of iOS that are experiencing the issue? We don’t know yet,


iPhone Daylight Savings Time Bug Strikes Again: iPhone Clock Falls Back Instead of Springing Forward | I Has Apple !

I ggoghled a bit but haven't been able to find out how the iphone clock keeps time.
I can't imagine it's just an internal clock.
The time on a land line phone with Call Display is transmitted by the Central Office (phone company switching centre) when the CLID information is transmitted, I would imagine something similar happens with cell phones.
But for all my googling to find out, I'm still not any wiser.

Does anyone travel across time zones with their cell phone and does the cell phone then automatically adjust the time?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

krs said:


> Does anyone travel across time zones with their cell phone and does the cell phone then automatically adjust the time?


Mine does. Why wouldn't any phone adjust? Since the time comes from the nearest cell tower, all brands and types of cell phones I have owned since 1988 have adjusted automatically.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

krs said:


> Does anyone travel across time zones with their cell phone and does the cell phone then automatically adjust the time?


I traveled just before the update and no issue the phone changes time as so as you land and turn on the phone and then back when i land home.


----------



## wellfed (Jul 23, 2010)

As an airline pilot- I can confirm that the phone always automatically picks up the local provider's time. I learned this the hard way a few years back when I did the usual arithmetic for my alarm when it was no longer required.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm seeing this issue but here's the catch ... toggling airport mode on doesn't fix, turning airport mode back off the time goes to correct setting for about 5 seconds, then switches back to the incorrect time. I've also restarted the phone several times, no help. It goes to the correct time until I connect to the cell network, then goes back to an hour behind. The only way I can keep the correct time is to leave the "set automatically" option OFF.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

SINC said:


> Mine does. Why wouldn't any phone adjust? Since the time comes from the nearest cell tower, all brands and types of cell phones I have owned since 1988 have adjusted automatically.





> I traveled just before the update and no issue the phone changes time as so as you land and turn on the phone and then back when i land home.





> As an airline pilot- I can confirm that the phone always automatically picks up the local provider's time. I learned this the hard way a few years back when I did the usual arithmetic for my alarm when it was no longer required.


That's what I was getting at.
If the correct time comes from the nearest cell tower it must be pretty hard for the iphone software to screw things up.
Not impossible I suppose - but really, iphone software shouldn't have to worry about the DST change at all, just display what it's being sent.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

krs said:


> That's what I was getting at.
> If the correct time comes from the nearest cell tower it must be pretty hard for the iphone software to screw things up.
> Not impossible I suppose - but really, iphone software shouldn't have to worry about the DST change at all, just display what it's being sent.


Thats what I would think, but what I think is happening is the is getting the time from the cell tower it changes and then the phone is changing it back. Because Apple said there was an issue last time, then you have to assume its an Apple issue again. 

Early this morning the time was changing back and forth in front of my eyes, now it is showing the correct time. I don't know who to blame for the time issue but I know its not my problem.

I have also had other issues with 4.3


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Did anyone see my previous post on how to fix the issue or was that skipped? 

Fixed the problem on my iPhone after it originally set the time correctly but then a few hours later reverted.

Turn Airplane Mode on. Wait a minute. Turn Airplane Mode off. "Set Automatically" should be set to ON.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

worked perfectly on my iPhone 4 with 4.3GM


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lars said:


> Did anyone see my previous post on how to fix the issue or was that skipped?
> 
> Fixed the problem on my iPhone after it originally set the time correctly but then a few hours later reverted.
> 
> Turn Airplane Mode on. Wait a minute. Turn Airplane Mode off. "Set Automatically" should be set to ON.


I did see it but you said "a few hours later reverted", so I thought it was only a temp fix and not a real solution.

So far this afternoon any time I check it has been the correc time.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

What is going on?
I updated to 4.3 this morning, and suddenly in the afternoon I got the time wrong again!
An hour back like before DST.
Non of the fixes here work.
Very annoying. I can only get the correct time by switching off auto time set. I really don't want to use that as a fix.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rollee said:


> What is going on?
> I updated to 4.3 this morning, and suddenly in the afternoon I got the time wrong again!
> An hour back like before DST.
> Non of the fixes here work.
> Very annoying. I can only get the correct time by switching off auto time set. I really don't want to use that as a fix.


I have given up and turned off automatic time updating on all my iOS devices. No matter what workaround I try they keep going back to the incorrect time.

Super annoying and a little bit alarming (no pun intended!)


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

My 3Gs is working fine but my friends iP4 is whacked. On Automatic is displays the time minus an hour. If we turn off the Automatic the proper time displays but all his alarms go off an hour early. Very odd how this bug is only affecting some phones.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well since yesterday afternoon mine has stopped going back and forth an hour and has settled on the correct time. But my faith has been lost. But because mine is now showing the correct time, I am starting to think it may be the cell towers at fault.

Maybe driving around will correct the problem because yesterday morning I had the issue, then I drove across the city along the 407 and when I got to my destination no more time issue and has been good ever since.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep I'm starting to wonder if the cell network is to blame also. Things work fine after airplane mode or a restart until I connect to the cell network, then it goes bad.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Yep I'm starting to wonder if the cell network is to blame also. Things work fine after airplane mode or a restart until I connect to the cell network, then it goes bad.


Well to let you know the issue was happening while I was in Mississauga (Mavis & Dundas), Oakville not far. I have been to Toronto and Newmarket and no issues so far.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

I have been exoeriencing this recurring problem again.
The phone automatically goes back 1 hour at 4pm (change to 3pm)
Then goes back normal around 10 or 11pm in the evening.
This cycle happens since DST on Saturday, non stop.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My wife's iPhone 4 on Rogers is affected. My Acer Liquid E on Fido is not.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

I called Fido and was told their system is clean and stable, then I called Apple support and was told of a solution.
Restore the iPhone, backup data and setup device as new, then restore from backup.
Took me 3 hours to gather all my apps and backup etc etc.

So far the time seems to be stable. It did not change @4pm, first time since DST.
I will observe for the next 24 hours if it actually is the fix.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

rollee said:


> I called Fido and was told their system is clean and stable, then I called Apple support and was told of a solution.
> Restore the iPhone, backup data and setup device as new, then restore from backup.
> Took me 3 hours to gather all my apps and backup etc etc.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a pretty horrible "solution" ... iOS is starting to feel like windows. As I said previously, if they can't get a simple time change correct and require you to reinstall your device ... what other nasties are just waiting to crop up.

it's not like this is the first time they have had issues in regards to DST changes, it seems to have been pretty much every time!


----------

